# Очень продвинутый стул - тренажер



## джейк салли (25 Фев 2010)

Встретил в квартире знакомых очень интересное устройство под названием Хитростул.. Как я понял его делают в Питере небольшими партиями под заказ.. Посидел полчаса - очень понравилось.., теперь ловлю себя на том,что на обычных стульях сидеть мне некомфортно...
Я лет 6 назад привез себе из европы коленно-упорный стул китайского производства. Идея хорошая но сидеть долго на нем оказалось невозможно из за конструктивных недостатков. А этот очень понравился, там все движется, регулируется..можно настроить на любой вкус.
 Там наклейка с адресом сайта есть -  *******
Интересно может кто такой стул использовал долгое время? Напишите пожалуйста, я собираюсь заказать..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2010)

Стоит-то сколько?


----------



## nuwa (26 Фев 2010)

джейк салли написал(а):


> *Встретил в квартире знакомых очень интересное устройство под названием Хитростул..* Посидел полчаса - очень понравилось.., теперь ловлю себя на том,что на обычных стульях сидеть мне некомфортно...А этот *очень понравился*, там все движется, регулируется..можно настроить на любой вкус.
> Там наклейка с адресом сайта есть - *********
> *Интересно может кто такой стул использовал долгое время*? Напишите пожалуйста, я собираюсь заказать..


А знакомые информацией не делятся??? nea
Эгоисты какие! :cray:

Чтобы правила не нарушать, посмотрим картинки с удалённого сайта, может и получится найти тех, кто пользовался этим устройством долго...


----------



## джейк салли (26 Фев 2010)

Заказать (Питере) стоит 11 тысяч. Ну и за тысячу  предлагают дополнительный валик для массажа крестца..  Для меня недешево. 
Пока отзывы есть только положительные.., хотелось бы еще, в т.ч.
и отрицательных.. А еще там говорят что половина народа покупает стул именно как тренажер для "вытягивания позвоночника".. А??


----------



## abelar (26 Фев 2010)

джейк салли написал(а):


> А еще там говорят что половина народа покупает стул


Это пройдет. К весне, когда кризис долбанет не по-детски, "вторая половина" офисного планктона узнает еще один перевод слова "стул"!goodyahoo

Добавлено через 5 минут
Первые две фотографии мне особенно понравились. Представьте: приходите Вы в контору, а там - "менагер" восседает на таком стуле...И говорит Вам: не мешайте работать!

Добавлено через 9 минут
Серьезно: Ни матрасы, ни стулья, ни способ работы на компьютере, не имеют *никакого* отношения к этиологии и патогенезу структурных нарушений позвоночника. Микеланджело стал горбатым после росписи Сикстинской капеллы. Из-за сифилиса.


----------



## джейк салли (28 Фев 2010)

Оч. интересно.. Значит если у меня от долгого сидения за компом спина болит, то не надо париться "железом".., а типа прокололся с пеницилином и все пройдет..(?) Ну а как, кто после травм, а школьники через одного сутулые ходят.. (?) М да..
А насчет офисов.. по своему опыту знаю, что чем сильнее  она болит - тем больше все-равно, что о тебе кто думает.. Сидишь, как удобно.. Кстати, вычитал, что Американы для центр. офиса ООН закупили как раз похожие коленно-упорные стульчики, по 1.5 штуки за штуку(!).  Может они дураки там все..(?)
А стульчик я себе заказал все ж, завтра привезут.


----------



## abelar (2 Мар 2010)

джейк салли написал(а):


> по 1.5 штуки за штуку(!).  Может они дураки там все..(?)


Очень не дураки! Кто-то хорошие бабки "поднял"!!!! На наши,кстати налоги....

Добавлено через 1 минуту


джейк салли написал(а):


> а типа прокололся с пеницилином и все пройдет..(?)


Да.umnik только не пенициллином...

Добавлено через 5 минут


джейк салли написал(а):


> а школьники через одного сутулые ходят..


В этом -то и загадка 21 века: почему они только "через одного" сутулые ходят? А, если точнее: строго 16%. Всегда. Везде. Не смотря ни на какую профилактику.... Тем более "стульную"....


----------



## джейк салли (7 Мар 2010)

Шестой день сижу на новом стуле, и наверное надо закруглить тему, поделиться впечатлениями. Начну с недостатков : сделано местами грубовато, больше как тренажер  чем как стул за такую цену. но это если приглядываться, а со стороны смотрится вполне прилично (необычно), ну ролики надо бы поменять на более широкие, диапазон газлифта хотелось бы побольше..  Основная фишка в этом  стуле что верхнее сиденье может крутиться относительно нижнего, можно сидеть и слегка крутиться, разгружая ноги. И еще, при попытке сутулиться, вперед наклониться, резко нагружаются ноги и становится не комфортно сидеть.. Приходиться сидеть с прямой спиной.. (проверено на детях).
Это здорово конечно. И еще лежать очень интересно, давишь затылком но подголовник и регулируешь усилие вытяжения позвоночника, и качаешься еще. Долго можно так качаться.. оч. приятно. 
 По началу затекали ноги от долгого сидения - теперь нет.., может нашел свою позицию, или шевелюсь больше, или просто привык..  
Основная проблема с этим стулом, что семья( особенно дети) постоянно укатывают его в свои комнаты, постоянно меняют настройки и говорят Мое... Реально он свободен только ночью.. а второй стул мне точно пока не потянуть..


----------



## abelar (7 Мар 2010)

Ждем снимки..МРТ.


----------



## Селиком (12 Мар 2010)

Стул-тренажер :p 
Чем он отличается от обычного стула, что он тренажирует:p?
За 11 тысяч должны быть неимоверные качества, раз за него столько просят. Кто что знает ???
Если действительно потрясная штука, то тоже приобрету.


----------



## джейк салли (26 Мар 2010)

4-тую неделю юзаю новый стул, хочется добавить впечатлений. 
1. Подсаживает. Привыкнув к такому способу сидения - сидеть на обычных 
стульях стало не комфортно...и это создает некоторые неудобства По жизни..
2. Реально позволяет растягивать - массировать крестец, поясницу и шею.
собственно я  до сих пор открываю для себя какие то новые  положения и способы сидения.. 
 3. Поначалу не мог понять рекомендацию в инструкции, что не надо при сидении опираться на спинку. Теперь проникся. Действительно, практически любая спинка ломает "правильный" изгиб позвоночника, может оно и кажется что удобнее, но если привыкнуть тянуться макушкой вверх, совсем по другому начинаешь себя чувствовать, и физически и психологически.. 
 а вот опираться на валик крестцом - копчиком очень кайфово..
    Ну и напоследок..думаю что со временем такого типа стульчики будут стоять если не в каждом  доме, то в каждом "продвинутом" доме.., альтернативы я пока не встретил.. Наверно администрация будет меня за это активно шутить.. ну да и пусть, ведь у них такого стульчика то Нет !!


----------



## shenglong (26 Мар 2010)

...а ничё так Джейк Салли промоакцию замутил
зарегился 25 февраля...задал тему про стул
28 февраля всё ещё на форуме кокетнича
а 1 марта его типа уже купил (даже не обращая внимание на конструктивную критику данной идеи abelar-ом, а он как ни крути а специалист) ...хотя до этого у него на стул бабоса не хватала
...при том что про стул НИ ОДНОГО !!!!!!!!!!!! положительного отзыва не было
тут же ввернул что вышеперечисленные стулья тупые пиндосы за 1.5 тыс.гринов закупили (ну действительно не идиоты ли если Джейк Салли их всего лишь за 500 бакарей впаривает)

...и про детей классно ввернул - ну какой родитель не любит сколиоз своего ребятёка... уверен половина родтелев уже спят и видят как их ребятёнок на таком стуле уже изличил себе всё что можно:prankster2:

обратите внимание - стул купил для работы - а дети у него этот стул отняли (негодяи эдакие) и не отдают, да ещё и постоянно "драйвера обновляют"

не ... ну представляете
весь день папашка манагером за компом впахивал "степ бай степ пока от монитора ... глаза не повылазили"
только пришёл домой думает вот сейчас развалюсь в супер-стуле буду на нём СИДЕЕЕЕТЬ (вместо того чтоб на диване развалиться)
а дети тут же его (стул... на фига им измочаленный папашка)  хвать и не отдают.... ну не негодяи ли ?



меня вот ещё что удивляет - если вас так гнобит за компом долго сидеть не дешевле ли а тем более ГОРАЗДО ЭФФЕКТИВНЕЕ каждый час по 5 минут гимнастику делать 

на счёт профилактики
уажаемый ДОКТОР СТУПИН очень классную тему на данную тему задал
всё чётко, конкретно и по существу... и без всяких там извращений
а то судя по первой фотке стульев их в самую пору в сексшопах продавать а-ля "секретарша и развратник-директор сзади"!!!


кстати, уважаемый Abelar  а разве сифилис пиницилином не лечится :p... эт я про Микеланджило 
...а вот на счёт манагера на таком стуле , эт вы в самую точку:drinks:

я эту тему уже три раза перечитал - до сих пор успокоиться от смеха не могу
это ж надо !!! до чего марктетинг дошёл!!!
"На сайте профессиональных врачей и профессиональных больных такую шнягу впаривать nono:p"

Добавлено через 13 минут
да...кстати... обратите внимание на фото №1

представляете... заходите вы в офис а там секретаршя сидит... "буквой Г"
а ноутбук у нее...
внимание-внимание-внимание....

НА ШАМАНСКОМ БАРРРАБАНЕ!!!!!!  :p:p:p (просто не смайлов чтобы выразить мой восторог!!!!!!!)


----------



## джейк салли (27 Мар 2010)

Приятно  почитать живой и эмоциональный коммент. Пусть даже и предсказуемый. Все очень четко, коротко, профессионально и по существу темы. маладец. Нуа мне собственно со стульчиком уже ясно все.., заработаю - куплю еще, на работу..
А вот с пользой - вредом опирания на спинку ..пусть даже удобную, ортопедическую -тут есть интересные вопросы. Там же мышцы совсем иначе работают.  Я вот стал посл. месяц сидеть без спинки, и стараться тянуться вверх.- так совсем другие ощущения получаются.. А кода на спинку опираешься - тянуться вверх - нехоца.. Ну в авто - понятно.., ну а в быту..?? когда нужна спинка.. ??  Есть кому выступить.?? и желательно б все ж по существу.. Физиологичнее  как то.. А?

Добавлено через 18 минут
Да. кодато профессиональные лошадники об первых автомобилях тоже очень смешно отзывались.. Ну и где сейчас кто...?


----------



## Анатолий (27 Мар 2010)

Не смог «удержаться», ----рекламу долой ----- она и в жизни надоела!!!
Вас просили показать снимки, я так думаю, их вообще нет?
А стульчик покупайте, хоть на работу, еще можно в обеденную зону купить.
Лечебного результата НЕ БУДЕТ.


----------

